# 4-way Dimmer Switch



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

paulgarett said:


> I am stuck. I would like to install a dimmer switch in a location where there is currently a 4-way switch. I do not want to install the dimmer at either of the 3-way switch locations. Is there a dimmer switch available that can be used as a 4-way switch/dimmer?
> Thanks.


 
multi location dimmer switches......you would need a master and 2 slaves


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As mentioned about this can be done with the expensive(35-50+/ per switch) Lutron Maestros. This is decora style and there must be a master unit and 2 slaves. You will be able to dim from any of the locations.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you have an alarm system? If so, ask your security installer about ZWave technology Linear products for dimmers. There's a remote you can add in. Just hook up your normal 3 pole, then out the remote somewhere else and it's expandable to 7 way.


----------

